# i5 or i7 for gaming



## akhilc47 (Jun 19, 2012)

Im stuck with _dell special edition inspiron 15r_ i5 and i7 models. I know i7 is much better for multitasking but *does it make big difference in gaming*? Because I will be playing lot of latest games at medium settings. If not I could save around 5k which I can use to add *backlight keyboard* . Also then I could consider 14r (which I ruled out before) which comes with 7200rpm hdd. And I think 640M in 14r is pretty equal to 7730M in 15r. 

1. i5 enough ----------14r with 640M + backlight+ 7200rpm 500GB hdd(52k)
2. i7 is big difference--15r with 7730M+ normal key+ 5400rpm 1TB hdd (55.9k)

Do you have a link for 7730M benchmark?

To be specific
i5-3210M
i7-3612QM


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

I Have CPU With i5 From Which I can Play High End Games....I Suggest You To Buy i5....i7 Is Good But You Will Always Find Games Of CPU Requirement more than i3 And Not More Than i5...So You Should Not Buy i7 Its Useless.....

Happy Buying....!!!!!!


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you ankit.
Which GPU do you have and at what settings are you able to play latest games?


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

akhilc47 said:


> Thank you ankit.
> Which GPU do you have and at what settings are you able to play latest games?



I Have ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 @1GB...If You Are Planning To Buy GPU Also Then Please Buy This...Its Great Graphic Card....

My Pc Config Are As Follow:-
MODEL- HP PAVILION DV6 6123tx
CPU- Intel(R) Core(TM) i5@2.53GHz
RAM- 4 GB
HDD- Above 600Gb
OS-Window 7 Home Premium 64 bit

I Can Play HD GAMES AND HD VIDEOS IN THIS SETTING....!!!!


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ankit. I think I will go for 14r with i5 ,geforce 640M and will add backlit keyboard.Never used a backlit before but all say its cool. Also it has 7200rpm HDD. I wonder why there's very little laptops with 7200rpm option?
1TB @ 5400rpm feels sluggish.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

akhilc47 said:


> Thanks for sharing ankit. I think I will go for 14r with i5 ,geforce 640M and will add backlit keyboard.Never used a backlit before but all say its cool. Also it has 7200rpm HDD. I wonder why there's very little laptops with 7200rpm option?
> 1TB @ 5400rpm feels sluggish.



I Don't Have Knowledge About backlit keyboard But I Have Heard This Name From My Friend....They Are Using It And Happy With This Gadget.....!!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

There is not much difference in 7200rpm and 5200rpm HDD.
Considering the price difference is not much in both the models, I suggest you to pick the one with i7 because the difference in performance and also it has a 1TB HDD, as you must be knowing there is quite a lot of difference in price of 500GB and 1TB HDD.
Backlit keyboard costs very less, you can add it still it for under 1k.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> There is not much difference in 7200rpm and 5200rpm HDD.
> Considering the price difference is not much in both the models, I suggest you to pick the one with i7 because the difference in performance and also it has a 1TB HDD, as you must be knowing there is quite a lot of difference in price of 500GB and 1TB HDD.
> Backlit keyboard costs very less, you can add it still it for under 1k.



Are you sure 7200rpm and 5400rpm are not that different?  . I thought 1TB with only 5400rpm would slow down the system. Because so much data and less speed, am i wrong?
Main issue is that apart from proccy 14r is better with 640M GPU.             So i7+7730M or i5+640M which is better for gaming?


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 19, 2012)

akhilc47 said:


> Are you sure 7200rpm and 5400rpm are not that different?  . I thought 1TB with only 5400rpm would slow down the system. Because so much data and less speed, am i wrong?
> Main issue is that apart from proccy 14r is better with 640M GPU.             So i7+7730M or i5+640M which is better for gaming?



I too am confused with a similar situation , but slightly different , ie 15R i5 or 15R i7. i intend to use it for atleast 3-4 years for my cad apps and gaming.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 19, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> I too am confused with a similar situation , but slightly different , ie 15R i5 or 15R i7. i intend to use it for atleast 3-4 years for my cad apps and gaming.



If you have money go for 15r with i7. My doubt is i5+640M or i7+ 7730M??
640M slightly better and i7 very much better. But for gaming i5 is enough? Can i7 make much difference in gaming? Or is it an overkill? BTW I will be playing all latest games at med-high settings.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

7730 will be better for gaming.
And yes I m sure, the difference will be very less among these HDD


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 19, 2012)

Somebody please tell me if I should go for i7?? Its important because I'm tight on budget. Do you think i7 can make a difference in near future games and apps? I would buy it only if anyone tell me its worth the extra money. Because I dont want a stuff which I cant make full use of. Keep in mind Gaming is my major concern. Thank you all for your kind helpfull replies. I want to buy it this month itself. So please comment.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmmm for games it will make no difference but yes if you will use some heavy apps for photo editing,designing etc then it will be needed.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have the money:- go for 17
For gaming:- i5 or i7 won't matter much. even an i3 can handle gaming. but if you plan on working on heavy applications that are processor intensive,go for i7.
and 640 and 7730 is similar in terms of performance.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

just think of the games which will release after 3 yrs  go for I7,


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

^ I don't think the gpu will be able to power those games after 3 years even if the processor might


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

I Found Link:- 
Comparing Intel Core i5 vs. i7 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India

Go And Compare Processor(i5 vs i7).....

Go And Check This Link :-    Comparing Intel Core i5 vs. i7 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India

I Found This Link In Google Just For You....
Go And Compare It....!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2012)

grab the i5 version and add a SSD (Solid State Drive). Makes more sense as with a SSD you can tell the improvement.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

^^^^
But Sam a SSD costs a lot, where as the difference in price in i5 and i7 is very less, So I think we should recommend him to get i7


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 20, 2012)

^^i7 is basically an i5 with HT...
HT doesn't help in gaming..so an SSD would be better...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

I was saying that because even a 128GB SSD costs around 8-10k. 
And there will be a lot of difference in i5 and i7 while dealing with heavy applications.And the difference in price is not much + a person gets 500GB extra HDD too


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^i7 is basically an i5 with HT...
> HT doesn't help in gaming..so an SSD would be better...



there are quad core i7s too but i guess those will not help much either other than generating even more heat.



aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> But Sam a SSD costs a lot, where as the difference in price in i5 and i7 is very less, So I think we should recommend him to get i7



he can opt for something like Corsair Force 3 60GB that cost 5.5k but that money spent is really worth it. Yes, he can go for i7 now and add an SSD in a year or two when SSD's price have come down even more.

let OP decide on this.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

> he can go for i7 now and add an SSD in a year or two when SSD's price have come down even more.


Even I was gonna suggest him the same.
Was gonna write it in my next post.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you arrorant,Sam,sumonpathak,ankit.kumar010203,Jripper,RON28. It really really helped.

I think I'll go with 15r se with i7. Because even if not much difference in gaming I'll get a faster laptop. GPUs are as you guys mentioned quite same. I will get 500gb more. It will cost 55.9k which is the max limit for me. So I will consider adding SSD later. 

If I buy from a local dell shop will I get any reduction? 55.9k is the price in dell website.



ankit.kumar010203 said:


> I Found Link:-
> Comparing Intel Core i5 vs. i7 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India
> 
> Go And Compare Processor(i5 vs i7).....
> ...



Thanks man......
That was helpful.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 20, 2012)

akhilc47 said:


> Thank you arrorant,Sam,sumonpathak,ankit.kumar010203,Jripper,RON28. It really really helped.
> 
> I think I'll go with 15r se with i7. Because even if not much difference in gaming I'll get a faster laptop. GPUs are as you guys mentioned quite same. I will get 500gb more. It will cost 55.9k which is the max limit for me. So I will consider adding SSD later.
> 
> ...




Mention Not......!!!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 23, 2012)

i7= future proof... will also be working for ate times in future..


----------

